# Porter Cable table saw fence upgrade/accuracy



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a Porter Cable PCB220TS table saw.
It's all I could afford at the time and eventually I'll upgarde to a more 'shop-friendly' saw but I need to make the fence more accurate.
I do measurement at the front and back of the fence to maintain consistency but it never seems to cut accurately.
Aside from the $300+ options like at Rockler, what are some tips or add-ons/replacements that would help me dial in more accurate cuts on this table saw?


----------



## Unfinished Projects (Mar 9, 2021)

The choice I made years back when I had a Craftsman was an Accusquare. It was quite accurate and was very happy with it. That saw has gone to heaven and I moved on. I'm sure the price has gone up since then.


----------



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2013)

Unfinished Projects said:


> The choice I made years back when I had a Craftsman was an Accusquare. It was quite accurate and was very happy with it. That saw has gone to heaven and I moved on. I'm sure the price has gone up since then.


Looks like about $250 (give or take). Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I wonder about how easy it is to update fences on those jobsite saws with their aluminum tables. They often have an integrated fence design that couples with an extendable support for cutting wider stock. I wonder whether it is worth the cost to modify the saws rather than replacing them with a better saw with a better fence, or least easier fence replacement/upgrade capability.

Sometimes a jobsite or benchtop table saw is the only thing that fits in a a small shop or garage. I get that.


----------



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2013)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I wonder about how easy it is to update fences on those jobsite saws with their aluminum tables. They often have an integrated fence design that couples with an extendable support for cutting wider stock. I wonder whether it is worth the cost to modify the saws rather than replacing them with a better saw with a better fence, or least easier fence replacement/upgrade capability.
> 
> Sometimes a jobsite or benchtop table saw is the only thing that fits in a a small shop or garage. I get that.


Yeah. For now anyway, I gotta work with what I got.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What type of cuts and what accuracy are you writing about?Exactly how are the inaccuracies coming about? What kind of wood are you cutting? What blade are you using?

George


----------



## zamboknee (Nov 22, 2013)

GeorgeC said:


> What type of cuts and what accuracy are you writing about?Exactly how are the inaccuracies coming about? What kind of wood are you cutting? What blade are you using?
> 
> George


Most recent: pine. Was trying to do a 1/4 " dado without dado blades and one side was fine but other side was definitely only about 1/8"


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

zamboknee said:


> Yeah. For now anyway, I gotta work with what I got.


True, but if you are investing in something like a new Vega fence, a better use of the money might be a used contractor saw, for example. 

Attaching any third party fence to a jobsite saw has got be a compromise. They don't have expandable rails like some jobsite saws, so you face the choice of having long fence rails that stick way out where they take up room and might interfere with portability, or cutting the fence rails short.


----------



## Renniks (Mar 29, 2021)

It's not worth upgrading the fence, it's a couple hundred bucks and you will still be disappointed. That's my bet anyways.

I upgraded to the jobsite Sawstop a few years ago, initially because I value my life and hands, but the fence is absolutely incredible in accuracy and speed of changing position. Everything about it is well thought out. If something happened to it I'd gladly buy another.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

zamboknee said:


> Most recent: pine. Was trying to do a 1/4 " dado without dado blades and one side was fine but other side was definitely only about 1/8"


I do not think I understand what you were doing. If I do then it is blade height that was your problem????

George


----------

